

Ask HN: Do you have a "Panic Status Board"? - peteforde

Just today I wired up BuzzData.com's internal GeckoBoard to pull in data from GoSquared, Twitter, MixPanel, BlameStella and hopefully soon SnapEngage. I'm sure that the old school BI crowd finds this kind of hipster metrics dashboard to be an abomination, but everyone on our team is really excited to watch our beta users play.<p>Do you have a status dashboard at your startup? If so, is it software-only or do you have a monitor set up?<p>What cool feeds and tricks have you managed to use in pursuit of a useful metrics display?<p>If you do have a physical display, what hardware are you using? The Samsung 460UXN-2 mentioned in the original Panic article seems to have been discontinued.
======
peteforde
I'd love to see photos of cool status boards in the wild!

------
there
i have one for monitoring my servers and the response times of my apps. here's
an old picture of it:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/symmetricalism/4435593589/>

